# World Darts Championship



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 18, 2014)

The first night of the Wold Darts Championship at the Ally Pally tonight. Watching John Part struggle against Keegan Brown. It will be interesting to see over the next 2 weeks plus if the established players get things all their own way.

Keegan Brown had a great tournament recently, but struggled to get over the finish line in his matches and looks similar tonight. I know it is only the first game, but so far the crowd seem to be behaving.

I would love to see Taylor win one more, but think Gary Anderson is playing well enough to win it if he can keep hitting his doubles.
Where is your hard earned cash going?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 18, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			The first night of the Wold Darts Championship at the Ally Pally tonight. Watching John Part struggle against Keegan Brown. It will be interesting to see over the next 2 weeks plus if the established players get things all their own way.

Keegan Brown had a great tournament recently, but struggled to get over the finish line in his matches and looks similar tonight. I know it is only the first game, but so far the crowd seem to be behaving.

I would love to see Taylor win one more, but think Gary Anderson is playing well enough to win it if he can keep hitting his doubles.
Where is your hard earned cash going?
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see James Wade win it but i think it's difficult to see beyond the big four of Taylor, MVG, Lewis and Anderson. Taylor's record in recent years has not been up to his usual standards whilst MVG's not quite as unbeatable as a few weeks ago so there's a good chance for Lewis or Anderson.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 18, 2014)

By the way, get the popcorn and wait for the inevitable, usual criticisms of Darts!


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 18, 2014)

Sitting with a civilized beer watching the action unfold. As ever, opinion will doubtless be divided, but it all makes for a decent way to pass a quiet evening


----------



## Tongo (Dec 18, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Sitting with a civilized beer watching the action unfold. As ever, opinion will doubtless be divided, but it all makes for a decent way to pass a quiet evening 

Click to expand...

Have been to the Ally Pally each of the last 4 years but it was just getting a little too lary for my liking so not going this year!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2014)

It just looks like a right old party - the walk on girls are nice.

Certainly a cracking atmosphere


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 18, 2014)

I`ve been to the Premier League event at the NIA in Birmingham a couple of times and the live atmosphere is brilliant. Not been to Ally Pally but love watching it on tele though.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 18, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			I`ve been to the Premier League event at the NIA in Birmingham a couple of times and the live atmosphere is brilliant. Not been to Ally Pally but love watching it on tele though.
		
Click to expand...

The atmosphere is belting. The Taylor walk on always gets the hairs on the back of the neck standing on end. Was there the afternoon that there was 2 9 darters last year. Was absolute bedlam.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeez, if Rory v Lewis caused problems with them being acknowledged as being sports people, where the heck does darts fit?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 18, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Jeez, if Rory v Lewis caused problems with them being acknowledged as being sports people, where the heck does darts fit?
		
Click to expand...

People will argue to the cows come home either way. Doesnt bother me whether its deemed a sport or not, i've had some cracking nights at the darts. And all without drinking!


----------



## c1973 (Dec 18, 2014)

I much preferred it when the likes of Jocky Wilson and Lazarenko etc were knocking back 20 pints with the fag hanging out the mouth whilst throwing the arrows. Happy days. 

Enjoy watching from the quarters onwards, but I'll probably dip in and out of the first couple of rounds too.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 18, 2014)

Tongo said:



			People will argue to the cows come home either way. Doesnt bother me whether its deemed a sport or not, i've had some cracking nights at the darts. And all without drinking!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. There will always be those that go over the top wherever, but the darts is, for the best part, good natured. 
My better half came with me last time and even she thought it was top drawer entertainment.

Is it a sport? As much as golf is..........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Agreed. There will always be those that go over the top wherever, but the darts is, for the best part, good natured. 
My better half came with me last time and even she thought it was top drawer entertainment.

*Is it a sport? As much as golf is*..........

Click to expand...

Very debatable 

Darts for me is like snooker or pool - pub games :thup:


----------



## nta73 (Dec 18, 2014)

come on MVG:thup:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting opening night. Keegan Brown beating John Part wasnt really a shock bearing in mind Part hasnt done anything for a while and Brown had  a great run at the Grand Slam. Newton losing was a bit of a surprise though. Although that result shows that the international qualifiers are worth persisting with as they will cause the occasional shock.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice to see MVG pushed a little. He still has that extra gear when he needs it which must frustrate the majority of his opponents. Wes Newton losing was a nice one for the bookies. Keegan Brown has a good game, but getting over the finishing line seems to give him the heebee jeebees though. Hope he can find a way to beat the nerves.

All eyes on Taylor tonight. Hope he can do it one more time.  What a legacy that bloke has created for darts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tongo said:



			By the way, get the popcorn and wait for the inevitable, usual criticisms of Darts!
		
Click to expand...

It's a sport..... No, it's a game....No it's not, it's a sport.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 19, 2014)

drive4show said:



			It's a sport..... No, it's a game....No it's not, it's a sport.......



Click to expand...

With how many "world" championships?

:rofl:


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			With how many "world" championships?

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And boxing has how many more world champions in each division? :whoo:
It is true, but it is almost like watching English football and sides from the championship getting promoted to the premier league. The majority struggle, and then the odd one will really flourish.

It`s almost Christmas and I am not gonna bite....:ears:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 19, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			And boxing has how many more world champions in each division? :whoo:
It is true, but it is almost like watching English football and sides from the championship getting promoted to the premier league. The majority struggle, and then the odd one will really flourish.

It`s almost Christmas and I am not gonna bite....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I actually understand the appeal of darts. Really enjoy playing and you can certainly get caught up in when you watch on the telly... never been to one though, don't think I'd like that.

But, yeah, come on, one world championship! Yeah, boxing too!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			With how many "world" championships?

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It should be sponsored by the Trilby tour  :rofl:


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 19, 2014)

Much prefer participating to watching sport. Never felt uncomfortable at the darts, and always ensure that those I am with feel similarly. Great atmosphere always.

But I agree entirely, there should only be one world champion at anything.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2014)

Some "interesting" fancy dress tonight. Not a big fan of it starting before Christmas and then a break. Would prefer it to run straight through but always compelling viewing


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 19, 2014)

Peter Wright the fanciest dresser of the lot?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 20, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Peter Wright the fanciest dresser of the lot? 

Click to expand...

By some distance!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 20, 2014)

Gary Anderson on tonight. Will be interesting to see how he goes. 

Also a big night for Simon Whitlock as he is starting to slide down the rankings. Darren Webster will be a tough opponent and almost dumped James Wade out last year.


----------



## nta73 (Dec 20, 2014)

great line up tonight:thup:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Gary Anderson on tonight. Will be interesting to see how he goes. 

*Also a big night for Simon Whitlock as he is starting to slide down the rankings. Darren Webster will be a tough opponent and almost dumped James Wade out last year*.
		
Click to expand...

Whitlock indeed dumped out by Webster. Worrying times for the Wizard. Great result for Webster.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Whitlock indeed dumped out by Webster. Worrying times for the Wizard. Great result for Webster.
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of Whitlock and in particular his "look" but still never good to see any player struggle. Terry Jenkins is another going through a terrible patch I'd like to see get back to where he was


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a fan of Whitlock and in particular his "look" but still never good to see any player struggle. Terry Jenkins is another going through a terrible patch I'd like to see get back to where he was
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, i've never been a Whitlock fan. Love Terry Jenkins though!


----------



## drewster (Dec 22, 2014)

I want Stephen Bunting to win . Used to love his walk on at Lakeside " everybody's heard about the bird, the bird, bird. bird...bird is the word" IF he wins he'll hold both world titles at the same time !!!


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice to see Barney hitting some form again. 167 and 170 checkouts and averaging over 100. Happy Christmas Raymond.


----------



## nta73 (Dec 22, 2014)

where is dennis 'the heat' ovens? best name in darts:rofl:


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 22, 2014)

nta73 said:



			where is dennis 'the heat' ovens? best name in darts:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cooling off?


----------



## nta73 (Dec 22, 2014)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Cooling off? 

Click to expand...

brill:thup:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 23, 2014)

nta73 said:



			where is dennis 'the heat' ovens? best name in darts:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He is the human equivalent of Droopy the dog!


----------



## nta73 (Dec 23, 2014)

Tongo said:



			He is the human equivalent of Droopy the dog!
		
Click to expand...

:rofloor dennis!


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2014)

Max Hopp's 161 to win the match against Mervyn was awesome. Now getting to enjoy Adrian Lewis' ridiculous scoring power. He's absolutely unreal. Averaging 126.6 atm, not bad. Pallett must be regretting his unnecessary celebration after winning leg 1.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 24, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Max Hopp's 161 to win the match against Mervyn was awesome. Now getting to enjoy Adrian Lewis' ridiculous scoring power. He's absolutely unreal. Averaging 126.6 atm, not bad. Pallett must be regretting his unnecessary celebration after winning leg 1.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Mervyn would go far this year. That's a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2014)

So back to the action after the Chrimbo hiatus. Thornton v Baxter first up is an interesting contest. I reckon Ronny Huybrechts could cause a surprise against Peter Wright this afternoon. MVG and Gary Anderson both playing tonight.


----------



## nta73 (Dec 27, 2014)

great to have it back:thup:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 28, 2014)

Tongo said:



			So back to the action after the Chrimbo hiatus. Thornton v Baxter first up is an interesting contest. I reckon Ronny Huybrechts could cause a surprise against Peter Wright this afternoon. MVG and Gary Anderson both playing tonight.
		
Click to expand...

So much for my Ronny Huybrechts prediction! Bit close for Gary Anderson though and a bit of a surprise Chisnall dumped out so early. Taylor and Lewis on tonight.


----------



## nta73 (Dec 28, 2014)

Gary Anderson was mint last night, really enjoyed that game. Hope Mr Lewis is on form tonight, great to watch when he is flowing:thup:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2014)

Things starting to warm up at the Ally Pally. Barney sneaked through earlier against Jamie Caven whilst Stephen Bunting currently leads James Wade 2-1. MVG kicks off the third round against the ever likeable Terry Jenkins later.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 29, 2014)

Bunting wins 4-1 and still has a chance of holding both world titles at the same time!


----------



## nta73 (Dec 29, 2014)

mvg v jenkins should be good


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2014)

Peter Wright and Anderson through already from this afternoon's matches. 

Couple of crackers tonight: Lewis v Barney and Taylor v Huybrechts junior.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 30, 2014)

Lewis delivers the 9 darter he said he fancied tonight


&#8203;BOOM !!!


----------



## nta73 (Dec 30, 2014)

mega!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2014)

That 9 Darter was a cracker.


----------



## Martin70 (Dec 30, 2014)

Barney 1-1 now


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2014)

Proper nip and tuck this game.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Dec 30, 2014)

Has Barney had a 180 in this match? He doesn't look that interested.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			Has Barney had a 180 in this match? *He doesn't look that interested.*

Click to expand...

He rarely does these days. I've really gone off him in recent times.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm still a Barney fan just wish he could get his old form back. Thought he might have managed to lift it against Lewis.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 30, 2014)

Get in Barney.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			I'm still a Barney fan just wish he could get his old form back. Thought he might have managed to lift it against Lewis.
		
Click to expand...

3 all and Barney leads 2-1 with a break so, despite not looking interested, he's nudged himself ahead!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2014)

He's bottled it here


----------



## Tongo (Dec 30, 2014)

That's a big win for Barney. Needs a few victories against the big 3 to boost his brittle confidence.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not a classic, but a good close game there.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, get in there. Hopefully this next game will be a good one too.


----------



## JCW (Dec 30, 2014)

The Power just blew to young pretender away , did it when it mattered


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2014)

That was a great game of darts, Taylor showed his class.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2014)

Come on Bunting lad!!


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 30, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Come on Bunting lad!!
		
Click to expand...

Impressive stuff from him so far.

Taylor game was great to watch


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Impressive stuff from him so far.

Taylor game was great to watch
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was mate , Bunting has just put a cracking performance in aswell.

That kid he just beat will be a great player if he can start games properly and not go 1 set down before he responds.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

OMG, bloomin' darts is all over my Twitter feed, and now I find a thread on it in here also, whatever next, synchronised knitting 

Not for me thanks, don't mind chucking a few at the old cork board over a few pints down the local but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2014)

Fish said:



			OMG, bloomin' darts is all over my Twitter feed, and now I find a thread on it in here also, whatever next, synchronised knitting 

Not for me thanks, don't mind chucking a few at the old cork board over a few pints down the local but that's as far as it goes.
		
Click to expand...

Why look at a thread that's entitled "World Darts Championship" then?


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Why look at a thread that's entitled "World Darts Championship" then?
		
Click to expand...

Because its a forum which encourages debate and opinion, so I just gave mine


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2014)

Fish said:



			Because its a forum which encourages debate and opinion, so I just gave mine 

Click to expand...

You dont have to give an opinion on every thread going, its not an obligation!


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Tongo said:



			You dont have to give an opinion on every thread going, its not an obligation! 

Click to expand...

I don't, I'd hate to fall into that trap that Homer and LiverpoolPhil did in doing it though 

:smirk:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2014)

Fish said:



			I don't, I'd hate to fall into that trap that Homer and LiverpoolPhil did in doing it though 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Well you'll be pleased to know that not even the darts boys play on New Year's Eve so there's a 24 hour hiatus until tomorrow evening!


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Tongo said:



			Well you'll be pleased to know that not even the darts boys play on New Year's Eve so there's a 24 hour hiatus until tomorrow evening!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2014)

Fish said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of time to get yourself genned up with the 8 quarter-finalists!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 1, 2015)

So the darts is back after its second break last night. Can only see one winner in the MVG v Thornton match but the Wright-Anderson contest could be a cracker. Ando to edge it for me.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thornton coming back at him now. Decent standard in this game.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 1, 2015)

Bit of a kick in the swingers for Thornton losing that sixth set.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 1, 2015)

170 finish. That's how to win a match.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2015)

Quality match with a great finish.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 1, 2015)

What a performance from MVG! 105 average over 7 sets. Lays down a marker for the rest of the pretenders to his crown.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2015)

Vincent van der Voort giving Phil Taylor a run for his money. 2 sets each at the mo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2015)

Taylor needs to up his game here sharpish.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Taylor needs to up his game here sharpish.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm, he's put the hammer down. Can't see him losing from 4-3 ahead.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Mmmm, he's put the hammer down. Can't see him losing from 4-3 ahead.
		
Click to expand...

That's why he's the best in world darts, he's got that little bit more in him  than the rest.

I just hope Stevie Bunting can beat Barney now.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That's why he's the best in world darts, he's got that little bit more in him  than the rest.

I just hope Stevie Bunting can beat Barney now.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be a Bunting vs MVG final.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I think it will be a Bunting vs MVG final.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love Buntinv to win it!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 2, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd love Buntinv to win it!
		
Click to expand...

I think he will just run out of gas after beating RVB and Taylor.

It would be a cracking final though. Can see Bunting being a regular fixture challenging for titles this year though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 2, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I think he will just run out of gas
		
Click to expand...

Never thought I would see those words used to describe darts.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2015)

Shame Bunting couldn't beat RVB it was a good old tussle there tonight.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2015)

Down to the last 4 now. MVG v Anderson looks a cracker to start off with. Difficult to call that one. I expect Taylor to beat Barney fairly easily.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow what a great start for Anderson only for MVG to pull it back 2-3.

This is gonna be a rasper.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good game so far.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 3, 2015)

Had a wee flutter on MVG and Taylor double although Anderson may bust it early doors.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 3, 2015)

Anderson on the verge of knocking MVG out! One more set needed.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 3, 2015)

Great viewing. Think the winner of that tie will go on to win the final. Come on Gary, show your bottle tomorrow night.


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 4, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Come on Gary, show your bottle tomorrow night.
		
Click to expand...

I think that after a pretty poor performing bunch this year, GA is deservedly in the final.
Hope he wins. After being a Taylor fan for years I got so I just couldn't stand his obnoxious behaviour any more.


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 4, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Had a wee flutter on MVG and Taylor double although Anderson may bust it early doors.
		
Click to expand...

Oops - Though I'd have gone with that though too.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 4, 2015)

Thankfully only a wee flutter. Should have went with instinct and just backed Anderson.

Anyhow my 7 team accumulator is guaranteed to come in today.


----------



## nta73 (Jan 4, 2015)

come on Gary:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2015)

Is this still going on, can't they just do nearest the bull and be done with it


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

If Anderson hits the doubles the way he did last night it's his for the taking.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			If Anderson hits the doubles the way he did last night it's his for the taking.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, especially as he dumped Taylor out of the Players Championship at the back end of last year as well.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, especially as he dumped Taylor out of the Players Championship at the back end of last year as well.
		
Click to expand...

Being honest, the final between the two best players in the tourney was last night, MVG v Anderson. 
But, the title is there for the taking tonight.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 4, 2015)

The BBC version is absolutely woeful.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Japanese fella was hilarious. He didn't have a clue what he was doing. 

The standard is pretty poor amongst the qualifiers it has to be said.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've seen better players in my local.


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 4, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've seen better players in my local.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Apart from the odd leg or two, it's been one of the poorest years I can remember.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2015)

Anderson on fire at the moment!  Can he keep it up though?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 4, 2015)

It's in the bag already. DADADADAADADAADDDADAA OYOYOY! !


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 4, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Anderson on fire at the moment!  Can he keep it up though?
		
Click to expand...

Taylor now on Fire!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2015)

Naybrains said:



			Taylor now on Fire!
		
Click to expand...

Taylor is playing B minus at best, but good enough at the moment.

We're about to see if Anderson REALLY has what it takes when it counts the most.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

Taylor is struggling with his doubles but fair play to him for winning 9/10 legs.

Superb talent.

Hope Taylor does it.


----------



## Val (Jan 4, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Taylor is struggling with his doubles but fair play to him for winning 9/10 legs.

Superb talent.

Hope Taylor does it.
		
Click to expand...

Taylor is a rat, he has to be on the take to miss 9 darts at a double, get's his odds going out at the bookies then bang.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not getting the luck at the moment, several darts dropping out, a 180 falling out and two robin hood's........unbelievable!!


----------



## Val (Jan 4, 2015)

Anderson looks like he's chucked it. Unbelievable luck


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like he's peed off at someone in the crowd.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great darts to win that set. 

Really close game this.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody looking at Psychology in sport watch that last set from Gary Anderson.

Bottle, determination and belief despite everything seemingly conspiring against him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

Val said:



			Taylor is a rat, he has to be on the take to miss 9 darts at a double, get's his odds going out at the bookies then bang.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously Val??

That's some accusation lad


----------



## Val (Jan 4, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Seriously Val??

That's some accusation lad
		
Click to expand...

Just a thought Stuey, one for the conspiracy mob


----------



## Val (Jan 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Anybody looking at Psychology in sport watch that last set from Gary Anderson.

Bottle, determination and belief despite everything seemingly conspiring against him.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely outstanding, i thought he'd crumbled


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

He's not over the line yet, but I must admit I thought he was going to crumble myself at one point. 

Great match.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

A bit premature to think its over from Anderson, I hope he's got balls of steel if he blows this.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2015)

Anderson 6-4 and he reckons its all over!  Interesting..


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2015)

Val said:



			Absolutely outstanding, i thought he'd crumbled
		
Click to expand...

He's always crumbled in the past, let's hope now he's 6-4 up he can get over the line this time.


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

Will the power come back from here , you never know as nerves could get to Anderson , still it be nice to see a new winner and Scottish at that , The Power has 16 wins


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 4, 2015)

Game on


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

6 - 5 , game on


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

Taylor wins from here, mark my words :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2015)

That bull took some balls!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

Taylor all day from here.

Anderson has gone since he stupidly said it was over.


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

6 - 6 , its game on , The power has done it before and that will count as we won`t have any nerves


----------



## Val (Jan 4, 2015)

It's in the bag, go on Gaz


----------



## c1973 (Jan 4, 2015)

Get in there.

Great game. Nip and tuck all the way.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

Val said:



			It's in the bag, go on Gaz
		
Click to expand...

Well played that man. Glad he has won, always been a good player to watch and never fulfilled his potential until now.

Must admit i thought he had blown it.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2015)

Balls of steel! Superb :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2015)

What a game that was!!

I can't believe how many doubles Taylor missed tonight though.

Well done Gary Anderson.


----------



## JCW (Jan 4, 2015)

wot a game , if the power got that double 16 , he had 3 darts at it , Well played Gary Anderson , another Scottish world champion


----------



## ger147 (Jan 4, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Taylor is playing B minus at best, but good enough at the moment.

We're about to see if Anderson REALLY has what it takes when it counts the most.....
		
Click to expand...

It seems he does.

Best player won on the night and a WC at last, well played Anderson.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 4, 2015)

Must admit, great viewing tonight! Very exciting. Taylor will need to practice those double 16s and 8s!


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2015)

Great arrows that. Doubles practice for The Power!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 4, 2015)

What a performance. Well done that man. Always got a smile on his face too. Premier league is looking good . Can't wait.


----------



## john0 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chuffed to bits to see Anderson bag a world title at last, comes across as a real likeable bloke. ....unlike the likes  of Lewis and Wright etc.

Good to see a British world champion (he's no longer Scottish now he's won)


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't much care who won but a great spectacle to watch. Anderson really nailed it at the end!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2015)

Great game, Anderson's 180 that ended up on the floor and the heckling from the crowd meant that set he won was absolutely superb. Thought the Power was going to come back but chuffed that Anderson won. True about The Power missing a stack of doubles but with Anderson beating Van Gerwen (and Taylor) makes him a well worthy World Champion in my book.

Great TV.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2015)

Great stuff from Anderson, easily one of the best players to watch when on song.


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 5, 2015)

Over the moon for Gary! Lived in the same Berwickshire village as me for years until he moved down south, The framed signed shirt and photo hangs proudly in my office


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 5, 2015)

john0 said:



			Chuffed to bits to see Anderson bag a world title at last, comes across as a real likeable bloke. ....unlike the likes  of Lewis and Wright etc.

Good to see a British world champion (he's no longer Scottish now he's won) 

Click to expand...

You've said everything I was going to say


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 5, 2015)

Great entertainment and well done to Anderson for holding it together when it really mattered.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Only got to see First 2 sets , sounds like a cracker , 

One thing i did notice was Taylor touching Andersons chin at end of 2nd set that taylor had won , if my old memory serves me correct didnt taylor go off on one  about some1 doing that to him a few yeas back ? possibly Barney? .

Nice to see G Anderson win it tho IMO


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Only got to see First 2 sets , sounds like a cracker , 

One thing i did notice was Taylor touching Andersons chin at end of 2nd set that taylor had won , if my old memory serves me correct didnt taylor go off on one  about some1 doing that to him a few yeas back ? possibly Barney? .

Nice to see G Anderson win it tho IMO
		
Click to expand...

Yip, you are quite correct Bill. Taylor didn't like it done to him.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 5, 2015)

And it was Barney that done it to him. And why didn't he take the ring off the board and sign it like he usually does?


----------



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			And it was Barney that done it to him. And why didn't he take the ring off the board and sign it like he usually does?
		
Click to expand...

Only when he wins!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 5, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Only got to see First 2 sets , sounds like a cracker , 

One thing i did notice was Taylor touching Andersons chin at end of 2nd set that taylor had won , if my old memory serves me correct didnt taylor go off on one  about some1 doing that to him a few yeas back ? possibly Barney? .

Nice to see G Anderson win it tho IMO
		
Click to expand...

Saw that too.  I don't know how well they know each other but I though it was overstepping the mark considering the occasion.
Nothing wrong with a bit of banter and gamesmanship but tugging on his double chin is a bit OTT. 

You wouldn't get one of the Americans ruffling up Poulters quiff after going 1 up at the Ryder cup.. Although I wouldn't mind seeing that though :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Jan 5, 2015)

Found myself browsing darts, boards and all manner of fancy flights this evening think I might pay the old sports direct a wee visit..... winmau or unicorn, light or heavy is now my latest dilemma.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 5, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Found myself browsing darts, boards and all manner of fancy flights this evening think I might pay the old sports direct a wee visit..... winmau or unicorn, light or heavy is now my latest dilemma. 

Click to expand...

Was tempted myself in Aldi today...there was a board beside the chainsaws and the wet suits


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 5, 2015)

After the comedy of errors on the BBC yesterday with the Japanese guy, the tourney has taken a turn for the better.BT Sports 2 is showing it live and a lad called Greet van Box is more than capable. Think he'll be the next one to swap tours.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 5, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Was tempted myself in Aldi today...there was a board beside the chainsaws and the wet suits 

Click to expand...


There could be a new sport there...........


----------



## Tongo (Jan 6, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			After the comedy of errors on the BBC yesterday with the Japanese guy, the tourney has taken a turn for the better.BT Sports 2 is showing it live and a lad called Greet van Box is more than capable. Think he'll be the next one to swap tours.
		
Click to expand...

Havent seen any of the BDO Worlds yet but the early rounds do feature some extremely mediocre stuff.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Havent seen any of the BDO Worlds yet but the early rounds do feature some extremely mediocre stuff.
		
Click to expand...

The standard may be pretty poor, but it was worth watching for Fallon Sherock....a lot easier on the eye than Phil Taylor that's for sure.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 6, 2015)

She throws a mean dart too.



c1973 said:



			The standard may be pretty poor, but it was worth watching for Fallon Sherock....a lot easier on the eye than Phil Taylor that's for sure. 

Click to expand...


----------



## c1973 (Jan 7, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			She throws a mean dart too.
		
Click to expand...

She does indeed, I was pleasantly surprised when I watched her match.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 7, 2015)

One of my wokmate's mates is playing in it (Jamie Hughes) aka Yozza. He's on tomorrow


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 7, 2015)

Does he make a good Stir fry Nick?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 8, 2015)

Probably! !


----------



## Tongo (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank goodness Scott Mitchell beat Martin Adams last night! Otherwise we'd have had to put up with Adams' smug face this morning and him banging on about only being one world title behind Bristow!


----------



## c1973 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Thank goodness Scott Mitchell beat Martin Adams last night! Otherwise we'd have had to put up with Adams' smug face this morning and him banging on about only being one world title behind Bristow!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Pretty much what I was thinking. 

Not the greatest standard (I think we all know that) but it was a good exciting match last night, nip and tuck for most of the evening. Adams was shocking on the doubles mind you. 

The ladies final on Saturday was enjoyable as well, felt a wee bit sorry for Sherock, I thought she might have won tbh but she seemed delighted with her cheque anyway.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2015)

Scottie Dog has to be the least intimidating nickname in all of sport though. Glad he won, but that is a shocking nickname.


----------

